# Suggestions for QUIET bio-wheel filter for back of 10gal



## aspen71 (May 26, 2009)

Just bought a Marineland Penguin 100 to replace the Whisper filter that came with my 10 gal tank (wanted the bio-wheel.) But the Penguin 100 is NOISY. I miss my Whisper! Do any of you have recommendations for a quiet bio-wheel filter for the back of my 10 gallon tank? I'll just be keeping 2 pair of brevis or multies.

Thanks!


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i found that with the bio wheels...when theyre brand new they are noisy....but juss give it time to get a lil scummy and everything quiet up...my emp 400 had the same problem but after a week or two i couldnt hear it at all


----------



## Maccgyver (Jun 6, 2010)

I have this unit as well and it does get much quieter as time goes on and keeping the water level at the proper place helps to to cut down on noise.


----------



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha I read the topic of this post and was going to suggest the penguin mini, turns out that is what you are having noise probleams with! My mini is really quiet but I got it used with one of my tanks, so yes they do really get quieter with use.


----------



## bigSherm (Jun 11, 2010)

Does it have to be a bio-wheel? I always found Aquaclear filters work fine and are pretty quiet. Get a AC20.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

LOL Marineland/Penguins are never quiet, owned many and never again. Aquaclear are the best HOBs out there.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

As said by Kinesis, Marineland filters are NOT QUIET.
I don't know how well a biowheel really improves bio filtration. All of the best tanks I've ever seen did not use biowheels, but rather used a good quality canister filter.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

I got a 20 gallon long yesterday, and have a penguin 100 bio wheel on it. It is extremely quiet for a Marineland bio wheel, and the water I added yesterday is already crystal clear! So I've decided to replace my walmart filter in my established 20 gallon with a Penguin 100. Nevertheless, this new filter is really, really noisy! It produces way more water agitation, which is what I was going for, but this noise problem seems like its mechanical. I went through the troubleshooting guide and seated the impeller properly, to no avail.


----------



## Birdybig9 (Apr 19, 2011)

They are noisy at first but really good filers. Just make sure if you are using sand in your tank to unplug your filter when you do your water change and I would wait about thirty minutes or so to turn it back on. I burned through a filter in less then a week because of sand. Found this works great. Just remember to keep the rolling wheel wet and do not replace it.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

Birdybig9 said:


> They are noisy at first but really good filers. Just make sure if you are using sand in your tank to unplug your filter when you do your water change and I would wait about thirty minutes or so to turn it back on. I burned through a filter in less then a week because of sand. Found this works great. Just remember to keep the rolling wheel wet and do not replace it.


Actually I'm using gravel. But the filter got significantly quieter. Penguins are good because the filters are interchangeable with walmart ones (The Penguin filters are expen$***). These filters are superb, I didn't know what I was missing using walmart filters! They create more then enough surface agitation, so no air stone is needed.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought the same thing when I bought my 350. A good filter which was too loud .I took out the impeller and switched it out with one from my top fin 60 and it was noticeably quieter.

I bet if I shopped for the perfect impeller, I could get it more quiet.

Even still.If the impeller was perfect and as quiet as can be. It would still be louder than an aquaclear. Simply by its output design.meaning I hear the water entering my tank from the filter a lot more because it tends to splash.


----------



## Elijah (Mar 30, 2011)

The Penguin quiets down noticeably after a few weeks. The only way I know it is on, is I hear the water splashing down. I like the long extension on the intake tube also. 8)


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

IME the biowheel always ended up getting stuck after a while too, plus they are loud. I'm down to my last penguin in use on a 55, used only for water movement and surface agitation, no biowheel or media. Of course, I have a few emperors and other penguins that I'm sure I'll end up putting back into production at some point, wheels and all.

However, in the interim, I have started using the Aqueon HOBs. They are self priming (no more pouring water into the body after WCs) and have a few neat little features to increase surface area, thus increasing bio capabilities. I like them so much I have at least 5 of them now.


----------

